# Starting To Catch Mod Fever (photos Added)



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

So spring is in the air and I have officially caught Mod Fever. We bought our trailer last June and the bug hadn't really hit me too hard. We did a couple small mods...Hung a paper towel holder and made a cutting board cover for the stove. I bought a Keychain Hook but hadn't mounted it yet...Till today.

So today I hung the Keychain Hook and mounted a Indoor/Outdoor weather station to the wall. I have also ordered Deck Plates to put in our propane cover, I think this will be the best mod to date. I am getting a new faucet for the bathroom sink, one my hands will fit under. Now I am searching through the forum for other mods and I run across the steptub replacement posts. This is a MUST for me now, I even think I can handle it with my limited building capabilities..LOL.

I have one question though, where do you buy the full size tub from?

Well I am off to Walmart to buy some wheel covers.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TnFamily said:


> I have one question though, where do you buy the full size tub from?


This link goes to one source. PPL RV Parts store - Shower tubs


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And don't forget the power tongue jack.

Mark


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

mswalt said:


> And don't forget the power tongue jack.
> 
> Mark


Oh yeah the I forgot about the power tongue jack, I didn't drive off of the dealer lot without that one.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay here is my final list of mod's and the link to my gallery for pictures.

1) Propane Cover Deck Plates.
2) Hanging Closet Storage Racks
3) New Bathroom Faucet...just could not get my hands under the old one.
4) Ultrafab Electric Tongue Jack
5) Indoor/Outdoor Weather Station
6) Oxygenics Showerhead (for DW)
7) Stovetop Cuttingboard (DW did this mod on her own..I am so proud of her)
8) Wheel Covers
9) Shower Dispensor for shampoo and conditioner..we don't really like this one and may be replacing it soon.
Photo Gallery


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

TnFamily said:


> Okay here is my final list of mod's and the link to my gallery for pictures.
> 
> 1) Propane Cover Deck Plates.
> 2) Hanging Closet Storage Racks
> ...


Great job. I like the showerhead and the deck plates. I'm going to have to put those on my list.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great mods!









Those propane deck plates are next on my list


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Beckson still has the deck plates on sale at this website, incase anyone is interested.

Deck plates


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nice job on the mod's, I really like the bath faucet, thats next on the list









Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

TnFamily said:


> Beckson still has the deck plates on sale at this website, incase anyone is interested.
> 
> Deck plates


Thanks! Great price!









Which color did you order??


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Beckson still has the deck plates on sale at this website, incase anyone is interested.
> 
> Deck plates


Thanks! Great price!









Which color did you order??
[/quote]

I got the Brown ABS.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just now ordered the deck plates... Thanks for the info!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome job on those mods. They look great.

Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on the deck plates at Beckson...I just ordered 3 of the brown abs plates for our propane cover...$4.00 each plus $5.60 priority shipping...$17.60 total!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Thanks for the tip on the deck plates at Beckson...I just ordered 3 of the brown abs plates for our propane cover...$4.00 each plus $5.60 priority shipping...$17.60 total!


That is a great deal. Need to figure out how to bore out the hole....then I'll get 3 as well.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice job on the mods!!! And don't forget the KeySafe for on the tongue!!! A very simple mod that's worth it weight in gold if the keys ti the TT, TV, or even home, are EVER 'misplaced".... (our's is a Masterlock from HomeDepot)



Oregon_Camper said:


> That is a great deal. Need to figure out how to bore out the hole....then I'll get 3 as well.


Fine excuse for a new tool, Jim. We got a 'Roto-Zip" sprial saw to do ours and it worked like a charm!!! ~$89 at Lowes or Home Dept last Fall.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I got our full tub at Dyers online. The price was pretty good and the tub is nice quality.

Nice job on the mods!

Mike


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I drilled a hole and then used a jig saw to drill my holes...we are on our way home from Fort Wilderness...first trip since the mods and they worked great.


----------

